# how do I bridge an airport extreme to a verizon MiFi 4620L Jetpack



## Ralphied (Jun 12, 2012)

I have recently moved to a remote area and am using a verizon Jetpack 4620L as an internet connection. I would like to continue using my Airport Extreme in bridge mode to extend my network and to also use my wireless printer and scanner easily. Can anyone tell me how to make that connection?
:smile: thanks


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

don't connect it by its wan port
you want a similar setup to this
Connecting Additional Routers | | Tech Support Forum


----------

